# Sticky  Fluid Capacity Chart For Your John Deere



## Live Oak

Jody made an excellent suggestion to post this as a sticky. Good call! :thumbsup: 

I thought this would be an excellent reference chart for anyone needing capacity info. on their John Deere. I can see how this would be very helpful when purchasing oils and fluids for inspections and services.

Fluid Capacity Chart


----------



## farmallmaniac

is there anyother way to view it? when I download it and try and open it it says "unable to load the selected scan".


----------



## Live Oak

You must download a copy of Acrobate Reader first to view it. It is free. Do a google search, find it, download it, and install it. Then click on the link and you should be able to read it just fine. The link is to a .pdf file which requires Acrobate Reader to view it.


----------



## farmallmaniac

okay thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Live Oak

I would have posted the file here on Tractor Forum but it is a VERY LARGE file. i.e. 61 pages. I have the file saved to my computer and the link still works.


----------



## Upper5Percent

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *I would have posted the file here on Tractor Forum but it is a VERY LARGE file. i.e. 61 pages. I have the file saved to my computer and the link still works. *


The link doesn't work now...


----------



## DreaminGreen

Maybe John Deere wants to make us pay for it know.


----------



## Live Oak

I saved it on my system. Here it is:


----------



## Upper5Percent

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *I saved it on my system. Here it is: *


Thank you for having foresight...


----------



## Winky409

*Unable to load fluid capacity chart also !*

The chart wouldn't load when I tried it either.... my system = Windows 7


----------



## Upper5Percent

Winky409 said:


> The chart wouldn't load when I tried it either.... my system = Windows 7


LiveOaks copy works...check your copy of Adobe Reader


----------



## tomo

great info, thank you


----------



## bmaverick

The OLD link is gone. YES. 

The new link is now here. AND it's a BETTER document. 
 www.greenpartstore.com/assets/images/info/Fluid_Capacities_Turf_Equipment.pdf 

Also attached should it move again. 

This covers everything from lawn tractors to SCUT tractors to CUT tractors
Both engine oils and hydraulic oils with their respected capacities too.


----------



## Ray Morgan

Fortunately, I have my service manual which gives all the capacities.


----------



## bmaverick

Ray Morgan said:


> Fortunately, I have my service manual which gives all the capacities.


Ray, that's really helpful for you. As for others who are not so lucky, the attached doc and link should help them out too.


----------

